

Silicon Valley's Hottest VC Is A Rug Dealer - sunils34
http://www.forbes.com/global/2012/0409/companies-people-pejman-nozad-entrepreneur-capitalist-silicon-valley-cinderella.html

======
sunils34
Only in the Valley, where merit matters so much more than your education or
background, would this kind of success story happen.

